# Acquisitions - June 2007



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

Nettleton wingtip


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^ Great buy!


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zileri single-breasted, Peak Lapel*


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

trolperft said:


> Nettleton wingtip


Love the Nettletons. I was watching them myself, but couldn't justify yet another set of wingtips!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Just picked up a nice Press navy poplin suit, courtesy of our very own Brownshoe.

Thanks again, Brownshoe! Pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

New Cole Haan "Henderson" loafers just arrived in the mail from e-bay, as did a pair of PRL prospect shorts.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

PRL Prospect Chinos in "Lifeboat Green." I can't wait to wear these on Monday when I play my first round of the season.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Not the best photo...

- Custom VV crawfish bow from my last trip to Perlis

- Anglo American 312's


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

JordanW said:


> Not the best photo...
> 
> - Custom VV crawfish bow from my last trip to Perlis
> 
> - Anglo American 312's


Great bow tie! I picked up a VV fleur-de-lis (for New Orleans) necktie during a visit to Perlis last month. Missed this bow tie. Perlis is looking good - last time I was there was 28 years ago as a Tulane student, my sister now lives within walking distance. She'll be seeing more of me this year.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

PittDoc said:


> Great bow tie! I picked up a VV fleur-de-lis (for New Orleans) necktie during a visit to Perlis last month. Missed this bow tie. Perlis is looking good - last time I was there was 28 years ago as a Tulane student, my sister now lives within walking distance. She'll be seeing more of me this year.


Thanks PittDoc. It's not exactly trad but I had to have it. I really dig the garlic cloves. :icon_smile: I also picked up some great grosgrain watchbands from there. Great store.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

3 Brooks Brothers Makers Ties - $40 total at TJ Maxx.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Black cherry Luchese roper boots in ranch hand leather. It is my first foray into the western wear arena in some time, as I am pretty much trad these days. I figure to keep the look calm with well-fitting jeans and an OCBD shirt. I turn 50 this year, so I say, WTF. Bill


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I see cowboybootnut is having his impact. :biggrin2:

Nice ties, Pat. 

Love the bow, Jordan.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^I see cowboybootnut is having his impact. :biggrin2:
> 
> Nice ties, Pat.
> 
> Love the bow, Jordan.


Thanks Alan, but I'm sure that you probably could have thrifted them for .03 cents or so each


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^I see cowboybootnut is having his impact. :biggrin2:
> 
> Nice ties, Pat.
> 
> Love the bow, Jordan.


LOL, yes, I followed the cowboybootnut saga with great interest. There is room at the table for everyone, not just us northeasterners. No horses or chaw in my near future, though. Bill


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

AlanC said:


> ^ Great buy!


Thanks!



ChicagoTrad said:


> Love the Nettletons. I was watching them myself, but couldn't justify yet another set of wingtips!


I have 6 pairs of wingtips now. But brown pebble longwing is my favorite style. I never hesitated to bid.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

patbrady2005 said:


> Thanks Alan, but I'm sure that you probably could have thrifted them for .03 cents or so each


Ha, well, I did get this NWT Brooks Bros. tie a couple of weeks ago for $2:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Ha, well, I did get this NWT Brooks Bros. tie a couple of weeks ago for $2:


Do you have any plans for Shadow Day this year? If you're not busy, I'd like to drive down and see how you do it.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with the above, that crawfish bowtie is really great.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm sorry the pictures are so bad, but I'm so hungover I've got the shakes. Anyhow, I thought I'd post some pictures of gifts I recieved from my mother. She is a professional quilter/embrodierer/rug hooker etc. and she hunts thrift stores for wool to use in her projects. Whenever she finds a piece that might do me more good as clothing than her as fabric she sets it aside. I found a nice pile when I went home last week, almost six months worth of my mother's thrifting. I picked out two.



















Has anyone ever seen embossed leather buttons like this? I imagine they could date the jacket which is brooks makers with all the details, hook vent, welted seams, 3/2 lapel and soft shoulders. Its a little big for me, but will get a lot of wear as a layering piece, over sweaters.










The overcoat has raglan sleeves, welted seams, and is made of almost thornproof weight wool in a subtle plaid.




























I know some places advertise still advertise fabric as being West of England , but out of the context of a Thomas Hardy novel, this means little to me. Does anyone know much about the WoE cloth industry?

I also picked up a pair of pastel patch madras shorts, a pair of Bills M2s and some bucs from Sherman Brothers.

Cheers


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

wnh said:


> Do you have any plans for Shadow Day this year? If you're not busy, I'd like to drive down and see how you do it.


You're welcome to drop by, but I'm afraid it's pretty boring, and very often turns up nothing. You can buy me lunch, though, and the conversation will be scintillating... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

septa said:


> Has anyone ever seen embossed leather buttons like this? I imagine they could date the jacket which is brooks makers with all the details, hook vent, welted seams, 3/2 lapel and soft shoulders. Its a little big for me, but will get a lot of wear as a layering piece, over sweaters.


Yes! I saw a Brooks coat with buttons like that a few weeks ago. I almost got it (wasn't my size), but I didn't think it was in good enough condition to sell. I loved those buttons, though. I wondered how old it was, too.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

*B2 Silk Sack Sportcoat*

Just snagged a great B2 silk windowpane sportcoat from the bay...

Should do well after a pressing.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Steam it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> You're welcome to drop by, but I'm afraid it's pretty boring, and very often turns up nothing. You can buy me lunch, though, and the conversation will be scintillating... :icon_smile_wink:


We will buy lunch as long as you will buy dinner (winks)


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^Steam it.


Aren't wrinkles trad  ???


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

bert pulitzer navy/burgundy repp tie from thrift store. 3.15 dollars. First personal thrift store success.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I just pulled the trigger on this Brooks Bros. "Golf"/club collar shirt from armyhardhat. I've been wanting a club collar for awhile, and the price was right on this one.










Now I need a collar pin.

There are a number of pink pinpoint french cuff shirts available there as well, although none in my size (alas).


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

AE Sanfords Merlot (my second.) I was going to get my other pair resoled, but this was considerably cheaper. I'll put Topys on the other.


And something I've been looking for; Bit Mocassins these from Cole Haan.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Can't beat the price on those Sanfords. You gave the same link twice, btw.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Getting my Bostonian Crown Windsors half-resoled this week, I Adlai Stevenson'd 'em in the right toe of all places!? I guess I scuff on my back step. Cheaper than a new pair, haven't been able to make the Cordovan Jump yet . . .


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*OCBD Slumming...*

Thought I'd pick up some lightweight (lighter than BB anyway) OCBD's to bum around in over the summer...

Ordered two Bean OCBD's while they're on sale at $14.50.
Picked up another three at the Gap outlet today for $7 each.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Squadron A said:


> Getting my Bostonian Crown Windsors half-resoled this week, I Adlai Stevenson'd 'em in the right toe of all places!? I guess I scuff on my back step. Cheaper than a new pair, haven't been able to make the Cordovan Jump yet . . .


In the same vein... "picked up" new dovetail heels for a pair of AE Leeds and BB LHS's, both shell via the 'bay.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

How much did the dovetail heel job cost, if you don't mind?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

AlanC said:


> How much did the dovetail heel job cost, if you don't mind?


$30 for the heels & a nice polish


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Here's the right link for the bits


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

septa said:


> Has anyone ever seen embossed leather buttons like this? I imagine they could date the jacket which is brooks makers with all the details, hook vent, welted seams, 3/2 lapel and soft shoulders. Its a little big for me, but will get a lot of wear as a layering piece, over sweaters.


I bought a camelhair sack with these, made by Majer, a maker for Ben Silver. See photos here - https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=452519&highlight=ben+silver#post452519 They were toffee colored on this jacket, with dark brown trim. A very nice touch, a splendid complement to the jacket.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

3 ties from the salvation army, $1.98 each, all 3" wide


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this Brooks Bros. "Golf"/club collar shirt from armyhardhat. I've been wanting a club collar for awhile, and the price was right on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this same shirt, as well as a blue one with some pretty crazy stripes on it, from the same era. I like the one pictured with a poplin suit.

I got my order from Central Watchband in.
Blurry so just a link


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

*Maybe I'll pack these away for a few months...*

RL Polo alpaca-wool shawl lapel pullover sweater that I suspect retails for some ridiculous amount. As I'm a few pounds off fighting weight, the sweater is good motivation to drop a couple of pounds:

I'm not entirely sure I'll keep this, but it's a great looking all wool Woolrich shirt jacket:


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Had a Jos. Bank gift card to burn, so I picked up some plain-front shorts, argyle socks, undershirts, boxers, a pink/navy guard stripe tie and a madras sportcoat. I feel a little bit like David Byrne in Stop Making Sense, but I can live with it.

I was really tempted to pick up their patch madras sportcoat ($68!) but I just couldn't see myself in it. A. Squire does it justice, though.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Do darts matter on a patchwork coat? Isn't the whole thing darted over and over again?! 

That is quite a jacket, might be worth another look.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone seeing a scary similarity in these two gents?

JB


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Good day today,

Got one of these:










& one of these:

I have a Monday morning appt at Chipp, going to have a third button added to madras. It'll be 3/2 then.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Chipp tie...green with repeating "Bah Humbug." Could it be more Trad?


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

I have just broken out my quoddy boat shoes. Unlined brown chromexcel. They beat the pants off of my old Sperry's and even my old old Timberlands.

I really like these. They were worth the wait. 

Probably I won't be buying anything for a bit, since I have jsut gone and picked up a new TV and a new refrigerator.

Gents, don't fall into the trap: Don't buy a house if you can avoid it. Renting an apartment is much easier and much less headache. Alas, the female of the species, she is a devious and cunning creature who will ensnare the unwary or naive fellow.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

These were actually a May purchase but I didn't wear them until June, so what the heck.
Russell Moccasin Boat Shoes 
Label








Full View









Reverse








Sole


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Beefroll Pennies from Russell) (Shoetrees from Bass) https://www.russellmoccasin.com/shoes_loafers/loafers_classicmocloaf.html


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Wow. Those Russell shoes look sturdy and well made. I bet they feel great on the feet. 

AP, that is certainly an understated beef roll. Usually the roll has stitching, no? A nice compromise for those that don't really like the roll.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't see the beef roll.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Picked up the new seersucker at Press today. Off to my tailor for cuffs.

JB


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Picked up the new seersucker at Press today. Off to my tailor for cuffs.
> 
> JB


JB,
Does Press not do cuffs in DC or is your tailor superior?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> JB,
> Does Press not do cuffs in DC or is your tailor superior?


See related thread here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=70166

JB


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I had a rather productive day today. I took a chance and bid rather low (less than $15 shipped) on a Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets and won. I wasn't sure if it would fit so I figured I could at least get my money back here, but it fits wonderfully so I don't have to worry about that. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with two 3/2 sack blazers when currently wear a jacket at most once a week, but I'll figure something out.

I was debating whether or not to stop in Salvation Army on my way home to work today and am glad that I decided to. Got a Polo tie (on left -- not crazy about the horse, so it may have to find a better home. If anybody is interested, let me know), a Jos. A. Bank tie (right) and a cheap red/white stripe ribbon belt. I also found a tie rack so I can have someplace other than my valet to hang them all.

_Edit:_ Forgot to add that I picked up six pairs of Brooks Brothers white oxford cloth boxers on Saturday while in St. Louis. I have no need for six pairs of boxers currently, but at 40% off for buying six pairs, I figured it'd save me some money in the long run, since I'll be buying them eventually anyway. Came out to $11.40/pair if I recall.

I hovered longingly around the wall display of the OCBDs for a short time, but just couldn't justify the $150 for three shirts that I really don't need, at least not now, and not when there will be another sale like this at some point in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

wnh, are the two blazers' fabrics different? If one is doeskin/flannel and one is hopsack, it would be perfect.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Untilted said:


> wnh, are the two blazers' fabrics different? If one is doeskin/flannel and one is hopsack, it would be perfect.


That'd be nice, but they're both hopsack. Still, at a little under $37 total for two 3/2 sack blazers, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I bet you would choose the triple-patch one every time.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Untilted said:


> I bet you would choose the triple-patch one every time.


We shall see. It fits better, but my other one is nearly new so it looks a bit better.


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

*j crew whale tie*

I finally found the whale tie I've been looking for. J. Crew's got it, in a nice 3.25" width.

https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod84310371


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Untilted said:


> I don't see the beef roll.


Isn't that a beef roll?


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> Isn't that a beef roll?


Beef roll -

The Russell pennies have a flat strap.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Picked up a pink woven Trafalgar belt today for $13 :aportnoy:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

BB 3-2 camelhair sack, inspired by tsweetland:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

bought a navy/burgundy guard stripe tie for my step-father, will give it to him on father's day. Polo RL, 3-inch, ivy.


----------



## csheehan (Feb 27, 2004)

*Haspal madras jacket*

A Haspal Madras jacket at a Marshalls somewhere near Danbury CT (my sister was driving, I have no idea where I was) for $49.99. I bought the same jacket last year (different pattern) at Stollerys in Toronto on sale for $179 CDN. OUCH!


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

four web belts
tan/green stripe
navy/white stripe
navy/red stripe
navy/tan stripe

Third times the charm. I ordered them but they were too big. Sent them back. Bought new ones. Still too big. Sent them back for an exchange. Finally, they fit, I reallt was tired of posting in the "What are you wearing" thread the same generic brown belt.


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

Florsheim wingtip


They are regular line(neither royal imperial nor imperial) .But they have all leather heel with v-cleat and nails, which is very dangerous when walking in wet ground. I will replace with rubber.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Popped in the local thrift store and found a vintage B2 madras blazer 3/2 sack, new with tags! My size and it looks incredible. It is exactly like the ones on ebay that were going for fifty plus. It still had the original price tag on it. I picked it up for less than $10. I will post pics on monday. They had some new B2 shirts that I passed on. I am absolutely ecstatic. Eat your heart out Tilt.


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Won these Allen Edmonds Black Graysons over the weekend on eBay:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Atkinsons Irish Poplin tie, $0.25 at Salvation Army. I'm amazed at the stuff I can find stuck here in the middle of nowhere. Two questions:

Does Atkinsons make ties, or do they just make the material for the ties? If the latter is the case, I'm unsure who the maker would be. There don't appear to be any other tags.

Also, are poplin ties properly referred to as Irish poplin? That is, the 50/50 silk/wool blend is obviously a different material than, say, poplin khakis. So what's the deal? Are pants (and jackets) made of poplin, whereas ties are made of Irish poplin? Or is it correct to refer to each as poplin and just know that they're two different things?


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

wnh said:


> Atkinsons Irish Poplin tie, $0.25 at Salvation Army. I'm amazed at the stuff I can find stuck here in the middle of nowhere. Two questions:
> 
> Does Atkinsons make ties, or do they just make the material for the ties? If the latter is the case, I'm unsure who the maker would be. There don't appear to be any other tags.
> 
> Also, are poplin ties properly referred to as Irish poplin? That is, the 50/50 silk/wool blend is obviously a different material than, say, poplin khakis. So what's the deal? Are pants (and jackets) made of poplin, whereas ties are made of Irish poplin? Or is it correct to refer to each as poplin and just know that they're two different things?


Atkinson's makes their own ties. They're based in the North of Ireland...Antrim, maybe? I don't remember. Awesome deal, though.


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

*olive poplin sack*










First time posting a pic, fingers crossed. Thrifted this olive poplin sack by Corbin today, fit is perfect.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Nothing too exciting...

Two Bean Pima OCBD's
Two Press Flaps on their way
and Two pairs of Polo critter dress socks from my kids for Dad's Day.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Thrifted a great houndstooth sports jacket, 2-button, darted. It will make a nice addition and fills a gap, and is very welcome since the last two jackets I thrifted didn't quite measure up once dry cleaned and examined closely at home (perfect jackets, just not...right somehow).

Unfortunately, I am informed that my Church's slippers (velvet, embroidered gold crown) have been delayed yet again, due to the nebulous "production problems" but are apparently scheduled for the end of the month. At this point I will be glad to simply get them whenever.

DD


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

NWT Barney's silk brocade braces, made in England--Thurstons?



From ebay, not thrift.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

All this talk of smelly shoes made me jealous. I finally broke down and bought a pair of old school sperry topsiders, just like the ones I had as a kid.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> All this talk of smelly shoes made me jealous. I finally broke down and bought a pair of old school sperry topsiders, just like the ones I had as a kid.


I just got that same pair a few weeks ago. Versatile!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> All this talk of smelly shoes made me jealous. I finally broke down and bought a pair of old school sperry topsiders, just like the ones I had as a kid.


Topsiders are a classic and indeed the white soled variety are a blast from many of our pasts. However, looking at the seven pair of boat/camp shoes, occupying space in my closet, all have the honey colored gum or dark brown rubber soles...not the traditional white sole. Perhaps it is my lack of a nautical affiliation that has lead to this sartorial blasphemy!


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I was shocked at how hard it was to find the original, white-soled classic. There are so many variants floating around that the originals get lost in the mix.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

HistoryDoc said:


> I was shocked at how hard it was to find the original, white-soled classic. There are so many variants floating around that the originals get lost in the mix.


I'm having quite a time finding some as well. May I ask where you found yours?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I went to the sperry store at North Georgia Premium Outlet mall. You can also find them on Amazon for around $55, I think.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, sir. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I recieved my two pair from the Restoration Hardware fire sale ($19.99 per pair). I bought two.

They were the originials...beautiful when they are fresh out of the box (amazing that they end up looking like what's on my feet right now!).

JB


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Topsiders are a classic and indeed the white soled variety are a blast from many of our pasts. However, looking at the seven pair of boat/camp shoes, occupying space in my closet, all have the honey colored gum or dark brown rubber soles...not the traditional white sole. Perhaps it is my lack of a nautical affiliation that has lead to this sartorial blasphemy!


It came as an unexpected, yet plesant, suprise to me but, in this afternoons UPS delivery, Quoddy Trail corrected the sartorial oversite reported in my earlier post. A couple of weeks ago, I returned a pair of boatshoes to Quoddy to have them repaired (the stitching that secured the "honey colored gum soles to the right shoe was coming loose). When they couldn't restore the shoes to "as good as new condition", they sent a new pair, with the honey-gum sole, as a replacement and repaired the original pair w/a classic white sole and returned those to me as well! To my mind, that is "world class" customer service...I am one very satisfied customer at this point!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> It came as an unexpected, yet plesant, suprise to me but, in this afternoons UPS delivery, Quoddy Trail corrected the sartorial oversite reported in my earlier post. A couple of weeks ago, I returned a pair of boatshoes to Quoddy to have them repaired (the stitching that secured the "honey colored gum soles to the right shoe was coming loose). When they couldn't restore the shoes to "as good as new condition", they sent a new pair, with the honey-gum sole, as a replacement and repaired the original pair w/a classic white sole and returned those to me as well! To my mind, that is "world class" customer service...I am one very satisfied customer at this point!


I've never heard of a merchant going THAT far for customer satisfaction. I might think that such behavior would be a loss for them. But if they can swing it, that is very conscientious. Kudos!

Danny


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Some madras and plaid for summer, all deeply discounted from Bean:


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Some madras and plaid for summer, all deeply discounted from Bean:


Nice score, Doc. I'd grab those shorts in a second if they came in my size.

EGF


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Brooks Bros linen odd vest from ebay (their pic, not mine):


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

LL Bean 7" slip-on Maine Hunting Boots.










I guess more for the fall/winter, but with the sale & some coupons what the heck they were only $20.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

A busy month for me, but I got great deals on everything...

Press sale:
Yellow OCBD w/ Flap Pocket (my first--couldn't resist that Lemon yellow)
#1 tie, red/navy/cream
Argyle and Sutherland Irish Poplin tie

(2) pair J. Crew Button Fly chinos--paid a total of $52 combined

eBay:
Press NWT Madras tie
Bills Poplin chinos (NWT)--khaki
Bills M2 Madras shorts (NWT)
BB NWT Charcoal Gabardine Trousers--a steal for $40

:teacha:


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> A busy month for me, but I got great deals on everything...
> 
> Press sale:
> Yellow OCBD w/ Flap Pocket (my first--couldn't resist that Lemon yellow)
> ...


TT,
That looks like a nice haul. Howsabout throwing up some photos?


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

*Help please, do you know these shoes?*

Just picked these old shoes up for a couple of bucks. Soles are double thickness leather but have been repaired and heel has been replaced with rubber heel, markings are unreadable except numbers on inside of right shoe 105 4280029 B/D 6/43. They certainly are cordovan in color and look pretty good and fit great. Could they be old Alden plain toes with Barrie last? If any people would know, I trust it will be one of you. I'd appreciate your thoughts. Thanks. 











I'm still learning to size photos here.....unsuccessfully it seems.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Those might actually be shell.


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

AlanC said:


> ^Those might actually be shell.


That's what I'm thinking (hoping).....


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ 
I would suggest that you call Alden Shoe Company and they should beable to tell you about this shoe. If it is shell cordovan you should invest $125 for a complete restoration. Alden's does a great job


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Can't...stop...buying...madras...plaid...send...help...:


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

mdsc said:


> I'd appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Can't...stop...buying...madras...plaid...send...help...:


you bought Strokes' "Room on Fire"? It's one of my favorite albums to play when I pre-game for a party. Pumps you up.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Untilted said:


> you bought Strokes' "Room on Fire"? It's one of my favorite albums to play when I pre-game for a party. Pumps you up.


Perhaps your best post ever, for reasons too numerous to mention.

There are nights when I'd do it all over again, and days I wouldn't.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

*Bass Weejuns*

The Caribbean-made Weejuns (Leavitt) by Bass are not nearly so egregious after a bit of work. I bought these today and stripped them down with rubbing alcohol, applied 2 coats of Kiwi leather lotion, then polished them up. All set for work tomorrow!










Not bad for 54 bucks.


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> ^
> I would suggest that you call Alden Shoe Company and they should beable to tell you about this shoe. If it is shell cordovan you should invest $125 for a complete restoration. Alden's does a great job


thank you very much. i called today but at 4:20, they close at 4:15....will talk with them tomorrow.


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> mdsc said:
> 
> 
> > I'd appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

RL sportcoat from ebay. Kind of a mini houndstooth thing.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

BB sportcoat and BB whales tie, playing around with my new (to me) torso form:










Orvis tweed cargo type trousers (shhh--don't tell Squire; they're not part of the curriculum):










A couple of pair of Nagrani socks came in the mail.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
What fabric is the trousers made of? You need to have braces buttons sewed into the trousers.


----------

